# RS485, como utilizar y cuando, los pines DE y RE del 75176?



## ELCHAVO (Jun 26, 2007)

HOLA AMIGOS DEL FORO

Necesito una ayudita de uds.

No entiendo cuando utilizar los pines DE y RE del 75176, yo tengo entendido que son para habilitar la comunicacion entre el maestro y los esclavos pero realmente no entiendo muy bien aun como es el proceso, cuando van los cambios de habilitar e inhabilitar estos pines, cuando el maestro los habilita y cuando los esclavos hacen ese cambio tambien .

Necesito una explicacion clara de esto por fa! es que ya me canse de leer manuales datasheets de todos estos chips pero ninguno aclara el protocolo en si de cuando inhabilitar y cuando habilitar estos pines de alta impedancia o no.

en mi caso yo necesito usar una red de varios micros esclavos y un maestro PC, uso 2 hilos tx y rx hasta el momento me funciona muy bien rs232, pero necesito ya hacer la red de varios micros, el protocolo que hice ya tiene incluido la direccion para cada micro y los datos , pero aun no se como sincronizar y cuando los pines del 75176 DE y RE y como pa que exactamente son y si son estrictamente necesarios de usar o no .

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA QUE PUEDA RECIBIR agradezco explicaciones sencillas y claras.


----------



## toni40ext (Oct 29, 2007)

no se si te habran contestado ya, pero si no ahi va una forma de utilziar DE y RE. 
como habras visto DE y RE son complementarias es decir mientras DE funciona con un uno RE lo hace con un cero. lo ideal es unir estas dos patillas de forma que cuando haya un cero en ambas, este nodo estara en recepcion y cuando haya un uno este equipo estara en transmisión. Partiendo de aqui el maestro deberia pasar su hilo DE/RE a uno mientras trasnmite su peticion o sus ordenes y pasar inmediatamente a escuchar es decir ponerlo a cero. A su vez los esclavos tendran un cero hasta que uno de ellos sea requerido, entonces pasa su hilo a uno y comienza a trasmitir.  Si necesitas alguna aclaracion mas hazmelo saber


----------



## toni40ext (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah, perdona utiliza para esto DTR, CTS o cualquier otra señal RS232, sobre la que tengas control.


----------

